# Portafilter funnel



## pumpkineater23 (Jan 19, 2011)

My sticky plastic yogurt top cut-out could do with being replaced with some kind of 'proper' one.

Stainless steel perhaps, tailor-made for the basket. Do such a thing exist?

Cheers

Pete.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

yes, but they don't work any better than what you have or a plastic cocon desert pot...just cost you a lot more.


----------



## pumpkineater23 (Jan 19, 2011)

DavecUK said:


> yes, but they don't work any better than what you have or a plastic cocon desert pot...just cost you a lot more.


True. But I think it would look better and it would last longer and easier to clean.

I'm certainly no Richard Branson but I'd we willing to splash for the cost one.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Orphan Espresso make them. They also come up occasionally on here.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Coffee Catcha is also available.

It directs the grounds into the portafilter.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

3D printed for my Classic works well.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

UncleJake said:


> Orphan Espresso make them. They also come up occasionally on here.


 @cambosheff

Any likelihood of a second bulk order for these?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> yes, but they don't work any better than what you have or a plastic cocon desert pot


Yes they do. Get a 3d printed one.


----------



## Blerkselmans (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm using http://www.costasofsweden.com/#idr-instruction

Works well....


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Yeah @Snakehips I'll be sorting it out tomorrow on the group buy. Apologies for the delay had some news from work last week that meant my focus had to be elsewhere.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

The LWW blind shaker works excellently for me at work under high volume and heavy use. I don't bother with the lid though.


----------



## pumpkineater23 (Jan 19, 2011)

UncleJake said:


> Orphan Espresso make them. They also come up occasionally on here.


Ah great, thanks I'll look out for them.


----------



## pumpkineater23 (Jan 19, 2011)

cambosheff said:


> Yeah @Snakehips I'll be sorting it out tomorrow on the group buy. Apologies for the delay had some news from work last week that meant my focus had to be elsewhere.


Excellent news.. I'll check out that right now.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Scotford said:


> The LWW blind shaker works excellently for me at work under high volume and heavy use. I don't bother with the lid though.


I presume you're not shaking it then? So basically what the tumbler does?


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Scotford said:


> The LWW blind shaker works excellently for me at work under high volume and heavy use. I don't bother with the lid though.


Are these available in the uk?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

UncleJake said:


> Are these available in the uk?


You buy from Lyn Weber direct and they ship it over. £60 ish depending on exchange rate and any charges.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> yes, but they don't work any better than what you have or a plastic cocon desert pot...just cost you a lot more.





MSM said:


> 3D printed for my Classic works well.


Do you get any static from using a plastic one?

Ive did use a plastic receptacle to dose into (for weighting purposes ) but started to get static, so now I use a ceramic ramekin.

Im thinking about getting a dosing funnel and would imagine the same static issues would be present if using a plastic one instead of a stainless steel one.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

No static on mine. Yoghurt pots were quite bad for static but the 3d printed one is fine.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

jeebsy said:


> No static on mine. Yoghurt pots were quite bad for static but the 3d printed one is fine.


Is anyone we know still supplying these?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

risky said:


> I presume you're not shaking it then? So basically what the tumbler does?


I just give it a bit of a wiggle from side to side then pull the plug and collapse a couple of times. Works a treat


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

@Jumbo Ratty

Here is the Cocon pot of which DavecUK speaks. It does not cause me any static issues. Ok it's only slightly wider than the basket but unless your grinder is spraying grinds all over the place 99% will land nicely in the basket.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Scotford said:


> I just give it a bit of a wiggle from side to side then pull the plug and collapse a couple of times. Works a treat


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

UncleJake said:


> Is anyone we know still supplying these?


I think whiteyj is still the go-to for these? See: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22400-FOR-SALE-3D-Printed-Parts&p=420558#post420558


----------



## pumpkineater23 (Jan 19, 2011)

My apologies, hope you don't mind if I bump this. My yogurt pot top is splitting.. There was a mention of a group buy but I don't think it happened? Cheers.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

pumpkineater23 said:


> My apologies, hope you don't mind if I bump this. My yogurt pot top is splitting.. There was a mention of a group buy but I don't think it happened? Cheers.


I've got an OE Funnel if you're after one.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

55mm biscuit cutter here (when I remember to use it)


----------

